# [Request] Inazuma Eleven everyday plus



## MiqellDestroyer (Jul 1, 2017)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Level5.IEEveryday


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2017)

You're requesting an app? Sure, I'll get it tomorrow i guess?


----------



## MiqellDestroyer (Jul 5, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You're requesting an app? Sure, I'll get it tomorrow i guess?


Yep, thx


----------

